

Register of Copyrights: without SOPA, copyright "will ultimately fail" - timwiseman
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/11/register-of-copyrights-without-sopa-copyright-will-ultimately-fail.ars

======
anigbrowl
Full testimony:
[http://judiciary.house.gov/hearings/pdf/Pallante%2011162011....](http://judiciary.house.gov/hearings/pdf/Pallante%2011162011.pdf)

Although I strongly suspect that SOPA will stall either in the legislative
pipeline or in the courts, I think it behooves opponents of the legislation to
address the legitimate points raised here about the interests of copyright
holders. The financial cost of creating and launching content into the market
can be considerable, and to the extent that technology facilitates piracy the
economic impetus to produce high-quality content is correspondingly reduced.
Considering that the entertainment industry makes up about 5% of GDP, there's
quite a lot of money at stake.

I share the general opposition to censorship, but what sort of enforcement
mechanisms _would_ be appropriate against organized infringement carried out
for profit?

------
duncan_bayne
There's another argument against SOPA.

------
suivix
I remember this woman speaking in the video stream. She's not ignorant, but
rather heavily biased and convincing enough to sway others to her position.

